# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment >  >  Guild Wars

## Hera

My name is Kyla Vixen
Feel free to add me on your friends list

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Hm, this topic would be better placed in 'entertainment'

Arcane arena is for roleplaying, not discussing roleplaying games. xD

----------


## Umbrasquall

Isn't the 2nd one coming out?

----------


## dylanshmai

My fondest memories of being high were of playing this game while listening to hardcore metal. 

They really need to release some info on the 2nd game.

----------


## Hera

> Hm, this topic would be better placed in 'entertainment'
> 
> Arcane arena is for roleplaying, not discussing roleplaying games. xD



Ah Sorry lol

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> My name is Kyla Vixen
> Feel free to add me on your friends list



I'll add you! I'm a GW player!  :smiley: 
EDIT: my char is called Alyx Paradox by the way.

----------


## Volcon

My gw name is Ruran Bowmaster

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> My name is Kyla Vixen
> Feel free to add me on your friends list



Apparently you don't exist  ::?: 
The character Kyla Vixen of course.

----------


## Vanota

I was a beta tester for GW  ::D:  I still play. 

I actually think I remember seeing the name Kyla Vixen, too. O_.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I tried adding "Kyla Vixen" to my friends list but it says that character doesn't exist.

----------


## Dimethyltrip

I beta tested this game!!! It's been forever since I've played but I think as soon as I get my new rig I'ma get an extension or two and start it up again... it was great fun.

Plus with my new system the graphics will be stunning...

----------

